# case 700 series, model 713



## dclrner (Aug 22, 2010)

how old would this tractor be. it is gas, would it be an antique? how old do they need to be for antique? if it is, what is the average value. thanks


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

No idea myself, but how about some photo requests of it and a welcome to the forum?


----------



## dclrner (Aug 22, 2010)

ok, thanks, will get some photos.


----------

